# Jd 4440



## Johndeeregreen (Jan 12, 2010)

JD 4440 FWA When the fwa is engaged, oil comes out of the little plug that is right in the middle of the drive motor. What could be causing this? It doesn't seem to be leaking around the plug, it seems to be coming right out of the plug:dazed:


----------

